# employment opportunities for secondary teachers international schools Portugal



## louise marques (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,
I think I just posted on the wrong web page, so forgive me if I'm repeating myself. I am a Scot living in New York, married to a Portuguese man, and we are thinking of moving to the Lisbon area once I am qualified (secondary education, English). I googled the international schools and was surprised to find numerous, well established English and American schools. My question is though, how hard would it actually be to find a job at one of these schools? As my husband is planning to start his own business, we think it's pretty important for myself to have employment set up, as we have a child who will be of school age when we arrive. Also, I will be straight out of school, so have no problem having to accept an assistant position initially. Just wondering if anyone out there knows how difficult, or dare I hope, easy this will be. Thank you in advance, 
Louise


----------

